# [SOLVED] Problems with VideoCam Suite 2.0



## Kisk (Feb 20, 2010)

I couldn't find the proper board to put this in, but seeing as how it's related to my digital camcorder software, I figure this place is where my question should be.

Anyways, I have a Panasonic SDR-S26 camcorder which came with VideoCam Suite 2.0. It worked fine to burn a DVD of what I recorded the day I actually got the camera. I recorded some videos today, and wish to put them on a DVD.

It goes through it's regular process, but right at the end of the burning an error comes up exactly like this:

"Harware error has been occurred while burning or recording. Please make sure the device or disc. (code: 119-E-1)Details(0): (0x8780000a)." 

I've already tried 2 DVDs and it didn't work. I thought it might be related to how much stuff I put on the DVD (there was originally 4.29 gb I wanted to put on, and the DVD had free space for 4.37 gb), so I removed two videos and it lowered it down to 3.98 gb. Still the same error came up. 

To make matters worse, Panasonic's tech support site that was given in the manual is undergoing maintenance right now. 

I tried a google search, but all that came up that was similar to what I'm describing was in Spanish, and Google Translate didn't exactly help much in that respect. 

Any and all help is appreciated.

Update: Well, seems my stubbornness has paid off. I decided to try one more time, but this time I unplugged the camcorder from the computer (remembering that the first time I burned a DVD, I had it unplugged). And it worked perfectly. 

Any mods or admins who read this, feel free to do as you wish with the thread. (If you archive it, or delete it, etc.)


----------



## nbala74 (Mar 26, 2010)

i am also facing exactly the same problem. but in my case disconnecting the camcorder did not work. still facing the same problem. tried changing the DVD still problem remains. can anyone pl help. (my model is SDR-H80 and i too use Videocam Suite 2.0)


----------



## Nummer3 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have also the same problem and the camcorder is not plugged in...


----------



## MSW1 (Jan 6, 2011)

I also have used the VideoCam Suite to record DVDs prior without error, now I get the error after a 2 disk try and the camcorder is not plugged in. Any new insight?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

MSW1, please start your own thread. Thank you.


----------

